# bootstrapping glibc

## R4miu5

glibc bricht beim bootstrappen immer mit folgender fehlermeldung ab:

```

Installing man pages...

ls: relocation error: /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4-20050125-r1/image/lib/libc.so.6: symbol ___tls_get_addr, version GLIBC_2.3 no definded in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
```

make.conf enthält folgende zeilen

```

USE="-cups gtk -gtk2 gnome -xinerama -oggvorbis -ipv6 pic mp3 nptl xmms samba X -kde qt nls dvd cdr alsa"

LINGUAS="de"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -mcpu=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

hat jemand eine idee?

danke

----------

## Freiburg

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob nptl beim bootstrappen schon geht. Ich glaub hier im Forum "geistern" ein Haufen Anleitung rum, wie man das macht...

----------

## R4miu5

ich hab aber schonmal mit nptl bootgestrapped und hab gelesen, dass es möglicherweise mit einer fehlermeldung fehlschlägt:

 *Quote:*   

> Bootstrappen des Systems
> 
> Okay, schnappen Sie sich ihr Keyboard und hämmern Sie die nächsten Kommandos ein um zu bootstrappen. Da dieser Schritt etwas Zeit kostet bis er fertig ist, sollten Sie sich mit irgendwas anderem beschäftigen. 
> 
> Befehlsauflistung 14: Bootstrappen des Systems 
> ...

 

aber DIE kam nicht...

ich probiers mal mit -O2 und ohne ntpl

----------

## R4miu5

es geht immer noch nicht

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm ich bekomme die aktuelle glibc auf nem amd64 system bei 64bit auch nicht kompiliert, vielleicht liegts an der glibc (auf zwei anderen Rechner läuft sie)

Versuch mal was anderes als -mcpu=pentium4 irgendwie hab ich da auch nochwas im Hinterkopf, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das immernoch so ist. Früher hat das glaub ich mal Probleme gemacht, versuch mal pentium3 oder so. Außerdem fehlen die " am Ende der CFLAGS zeile, keine Ahnung ob das was ausmacht, aber schaden kanns nix...

----------

## R4miu5

ich sitz an nem 2.rechner und hab die zeilen nur abgeschrieben.

ich hatte mal probleme als ich mtune=pentium4 beim bootstrappen verwendet hab...

ich teste grade 

 *Quote:*   

> Befehlsauflistung 15: Entfernen der linux-headers 
> 
> # emerge -C linux-headers 
> 
> # emerge --oneshot --nodeps linux26-headers 
> ...

 

wenn das nicht geht nehm ich mal mcpu=i686

----------

## klemi

siehe hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313260-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## Freiburg

Ok

```
 * Installing man pages and docs... 

 /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1874:  3200 Segmentation fault      env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${D}/$(get_libdir)" ${x} >/dev/null 

```

ist die Fehlermeldung aus dem Link und

```
Installing man pages... 

ls: relocation error: /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4-20050125-r1/image/lib/libc.so.6: symbol ___tls_get_addr, version GLIBC_2.3 no definded in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
```

ist die Fehlermeldung um die es geht. Soweit ich das sehe gibts oben einen Fehler im Script und unten fehlt ein Symbol in der ld-linux.so.2 hat als denke ich nicht viel bis garnichts miteinander zu tun.

@R4miu5 Ich glaub die ld-linux.so.2 gehört zu ldd und das gehört zu den binutils, evtl. gibts dazu was in der bugs datenbank[/quote]

----------

## Freiburg

@R5miu5 ausßerdem hättest du auch suchen können dann hättest du dir ne Menge erstsparrt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-250169-highlight-symbol+tlsgetaddr.html

----------

## R4miu5

ich habe gesucht aber scheints falsch. wenn ich den fehler richtig verstanden habe kommt das erst nach einem emerg sync.

ich lade mir einfach ein portage-snapshot von gestern runter und mache nur emerge metadata

----------

## R4miu5

die lösung des problems gibt es hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86465

die bisher einzige lösung ist, im ebuild

```
sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1.ebuild
```

Zeile 1006

folgende codezeilen auszukommentieren:

```

for x in ls ps date ; do

  env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${D}/$(get_libdir)" ${x} > /dev/null \

  || die "simple run test (${x}) failed"

done

```

im ebuild

```
 sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1.ebuild
```

ist es Zeile 487

p.s. habe es noch nicht ausprobiert

----------

## R4miu5

So funktioniert es

----------

